# Knit Quick circular knitting machine purchased at Michael's



## 88863

I like it mostly, but I'm having trouble with dropped/skipped stitches. I'm wondering if it's because of the yarn I'm using --which is the yarn I already had on hand. I've tried Red Heart Supersaver and I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby. Both have limited success. Have any of you had the same problem? I'm considering buying Vanna's Choice or Deborah Norville yarn. What do you think?

By the way, I bought this machine with a 50% off coupon, so it cost only $35! There is another 50% coupon for today and tomorrow if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## vsigsheba

Do you have weights on the knitting? Unlike hand knitting, machines require weights ... not sure about that machine, never heard of it.


----------



## vsigsheba

I googled your new purchase ... it's a 'loom', not a knitting machine ... like a large "spool knitting" apparatus, like we used as kids ...a wooden thread spool with nails in top. So it doesn't come with weights. I guess you have to be careful when passing the yarn over the peg, holding it so the entire stitch doesn't come off. I would think, that if you are a knitter, this would be a slower method of knitting & not as versatile as using needles?? I hope you will master it & enjoy the process.


----------



## fergablu2

Plastic knitting looms work best with bulky weight yarn. Try doubling up the Red Heart.


----------



## 88863

vsigsheba said:


> Do you have weights on the knitting? Unlike hand knitting, machines require weights ... not sure about that machine, never heard of it.


Sorry your Google search was incorrect in pointing you to a look. The Knit Quick really is a knitting machine and is similar to the Addi King Size but doesn't cost as much. The Knit Quick machine is from the Loops and Thread brand.
Yes, I've already tried the weights that were included, they didn't seem to help much.

So have any of you KPers used or know anything about the Knit Qick machine?
Thanks


----------



## tdorminey

I haven't used this one, but did buy the Embellish knitter that makes basically I-cord. The trick to working with one is to use lighter-weight yarns - 1(sock), 2 (baby/sport) or 3(DK). It just didn't like worsted or heavier. This may not apply to your knitter, but you might try it to see if it helps.

Good luck, and let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## Charlotte80

I bought the Embellish Knit too and am so disappointed, I wanted to use worsted to make I-cord to crochet into rugs. I wish they would put a notation on the machine that it only works with the lighter weight yarn.


----------



## joan Hagan

I do like the knit quick machine. The yarn I find that works the best is Dk, baby or sport. The needles on this machine are smaller than the Addi. I have both of the Addi machines and they work best with Vannas choice. Baby hats on the knit quick are so nice to size with the baby yarn, I just don't like a baby item in Worsted wt.


----------



## Elegants by Ellen

Nice using the coupon. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## showperson

Charlotte80 said:


> I bought the Embellish Knit too and am so disappointed, I wanted to use worsted to make I-cord to crochet into rugs. I wish they would put a notation on the machine that it only works with the lighter weight yarn.


Try using the worsted weight with extra weights on the starting end. Go slow at first to make sure the yarn is fitting in the hooks.


----------



## randiejg

You may have better success with a lighter worsted weight, such as Simply Soft. It also has a looser twist than the Red Heart worsted, so it has more give and usually knits up easier on a machine. I think you may need more weight than what comes with the machine, and depending on the length of the item you are trying to knit, you should move up your weights as you continue to knit. It can be tricky with a circular knitter, to not have the length of your knitting sitting on the surface below, rather than hanging freely. If it is just piling up under the knitter, you may not be gaining much with the weights you're using, and once you get going with a longer piece, it's better to have it flowing from the machine and hanging down off the edge of the surface the machine is clamped to (you should still keep moving up the weights as you knit). 

If you get to the point where you are able to knit well with the machine, and continue using it, you might consider checking on eBay for the type of weights (claw weights) that we use on our flat-bed knitting machines.


----------



## tdorminey

Charlotte80 said:


> I bought the Embellish Knit too and am so disappointed, I wanted to use worsted to make I-cord to crochet into rugs. I wish they would put a notation on the machine that it only works with the lighter weight yarn.


I read somewhere about another knitter's fix for use with worsted or Aran - remove two of the needles! This allowed more room in the chamber for the heavier yarn to pass thru, and also allowed the I cord to be knitted more loosely.

NOTE that I have not tried this and cannot comment on the validity of this idea. Perhaps some adventurous soul here will try this (since they have already given up on using it as is) and will report back to us.


----------



## 88863

Success, thanks to all your nice comments! I used weights on the tail of the initial end of yarn as well as on the body of the hat after knitting about an inch. I also held the incoming yarn in my hand instead of using the tension guide so I could feel the tension. I didn't have any skipped stitched at all. Yipee !! Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Sue Knott

You are using a knitting loom. I use knitting looms to make socks and find the size of the yarn really does make a difference. Perhaps there is a recommendation on the box? I find the less bulky the yarn, the easier the loom is to use.


----------



## MKDesigner

Sue Knott said:


> You are using a knitting loom. I use knitting looms to make socks and find the size of the yarn really does make a difference. Perhaps there is a recommendation on the box? I find the less bulky the yarn, the easier the loom is to use.


This is an actual circular knitting machine. There also seems to be a set of looms by the same name when I googled Knit Quick. ☺. I did watch the video of the machine and it looked very interesting.
Marge


----------



## 88863

Thank you, Marge, for your reply. 

As you said, Michael's does carry both the Knit Quick Knitting Machine and the Knit Quick Loom, but what I purchased and had questions about was the knitting machine. Attached is a picture of what I bought along with the box it came in. I'm also attaching pictures of successful (no dropped stitches) baby hats I knitted and another pic that is a work-in-progress.
Thanks again for all the replies and helpful hints!
P.S. Go to YouTube and the Sheepishly Sharing site to view a great review of the Knit Quick Knitting Machine!


----------



## patbhall

I just bought the Knit Quick circular knitting machine. How do you make the ends of your hat look nice. Do you crochet them? I have not learned to crochet very well.


----------



## 88863

No, the ribbing is hand knitted. If you pm me, I can send my directions


----------



## DonnaW1955

These round knitting machines look like fun, I wouldn't mind picking one up for 1/2 price, but I could not be convinced to buy an Addi for over $200! A lot of people claim all of these machines are fickle, so once you find a brand and weight of yarn that works for you, their advise is to stick with it. They also say going slow and steady is key (?), don't know because I have not tried one. There are a lot of videos on YouTube about dropping stitches and how to fix or help prevent them, now you have inspired me to seriously look into a Loops & Thread one. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Cookiecat

I have the Innovations circular knitting machine. I find it is a bit like my Bond as it does NOT like much tension at all on the yarn! I use only one of the holes on the little tension device, and hold the yarn in my hand to feel the tension. If it gets tight tension, it drops stitches, makes noise, is a little harder to turn. I use worsted, but it doesn't like the really thick worsted. It makes a rather loose knit with worsted.


----------



## Beatlesfan

I've been looking at this machine to buy. I will wait for a 50 or 60% off coupon first though. I have seen many videos and it looks like fun. It also can make I-cords with bulky and worsted weight yarns.



NB said:


> Thank you, Marge, for your reply.
> 
> As you said, Michael's does carry both the Knit Quick Knitting Machine and the Knit Quick Loom, but what I purchased and had questions about was the knitting machine. Attached is a picture of what I bought along with the box it came in. I'm also attaching pictures of successful (no dropped stitches) baby hats I knitted and another pic that is a work-in-progress.
> Thanks again for all the replies and helpful hints!
> P.S. Go to YouTube and the Sheepishly Sharing site to view a great review of the Knit Quick Knitting Machine!


----------



## 88863

I recently tried to used this knitting machine again. Unfortunately, I had the same kind of problem that some others have mentioned (in other posts any on YouTube). After knitting just fine for several rounds, the machine would go no further. It was if the teeth in the gear were broken. I had to manually push the hooks around to finish the hat I was making. 

So I now am NOT recommending this machine for extended use. However, I would still recommend it if you want it to learn how to use a circular knitting machine without spending a lot.

I have ordered an Addi.


----------



## Beatlesfan

Beatlesfan said:


> I've been looking at this machine to buy. I will wait for a 50 or 60% off coupon first though. I have seen many videos and it looks like fun. It also can make I-cords with bulky and worsted weight yarns.


I got a 60% off coupon last week and paid less than $30! I love it. I have used Wool of the Andes from Knit Picks and it works great. I haven't had any dropped stitches but I have had skipped stitches. I don't know what causes those.


----------



## Cookiecat

I've heard from many that DK yarn is great for these machines. My experience has been: NO tension at all on the yarn going in - use only the tension device hole closest to the top and lightly hold yarn in hand after pulling out a length from the skein. I have the Innovations and a couple of the smaller toy machines, I have to keep an eye on them that the yarn slides on the hook down to the proper place, or fail to seat correctly around the little yarn post nubs below the needles, facing you. I use a dental hook or end of a dpn to push the yarn into place correctly if that happens. There should be no difficulty cranking or a snapping noise from the machine, if there is, the yarn is out of position or too tight. Rather easy to strip the gears on these plastic machines if you let that continue. I use thinner worsted, and have sprayed silicone spray on the hooks. Someting like Simply Soft may work also, yarn spray or waxing yarn may help also. So that's my longish 2 cents. Best wishes, happy knitting!!


NB said:


> I like it mostly, but I'm having trouble with dropped/skipped stitches. I'm wondering if it's because of the yarn I'm using --which is the yarn I already had on hand. I've tried Red Heart Supersaver and I Love This Yarn from Hobby Lobby. Both have limited success. Have any of you had the same problem? I'm considering buying Vanna's Choice or Deborah Norville yarn. What do you think?
> 
> By the way, I bought this machine with a 50% off coupon, so it cost only $35! There is another 50% coupon for today and tomorrow if anyone is interested. Thanks!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## randiejg

I have an Addi King, but have been waiting for a good coupon and sale to pick this one up, specifically for making baby hats to match baby cardigans. I hadn't been using my Addi much recently, mainly because of back problems, and having to constantly try to get the knitting weighted properly while working on a flat surface, until I noticed a post on the Addi Facebook group where someone posted about the brilliant solution of using an inverted wooden stool (the type with splayed legs) to set the Addi into. Many of us who read the post started searching around for an inexpensive source for stools, and I found that Walmart sold them for a bit over $15. Got mine last week, and it works just great. The Addi just sets down into the space between the legs, the crank has plenty of space to move freely between two of the legs, and the completed knitting just flows down toward the bottom of the seat, sitting on the floor. It's much easier to move the claw weights up as needed, and keep them equally spaced.


----------



## Cookiecat

Would love to see a picture of your setup!! BTW, brilliant idea!


randiejg said:


> I have an Addi King, but have been waiting for a good coupon and sale to pick this one up, specifically for making baby hats to match baby cardigans. I hadn't been using my Addi much recently, mainly because of back problems, and having to constantly try to get the knitting weighted properly while working on a flat surface, until I noticed a post on the Addi Facebook group where someone posted about the brilliant solution of using an inverted wooden stool (the type with splayed legs) to set the Addi into. Many of us who read the post started searching around for an inexpensive source for stools, and I found that Walmart sold them for a bit over $15. Got mine last week, and it works just great. The Addi just sets down into the space between the legs, the crank has plenty of space to move freely between two of the legs, and the completed knitting just flows down toward the bottom of the seat, sitting on the floor. It's much easier to move the claw weights up as needed, and keep them equally spaced.


----------



## clogden21

If this is the machine you are talking about it should come with several weights, I have used red heart, (slowly) and baby yarn not so slowly. Still trying to decide if i like it


----------



## Nanamel14

I've recently been looking at these, but not sure if they work for much....or am I better off saving up for a better one


----------



## janetj54

I have this machine it works great, if you don't use all of the tension slots, I only used the top one which was just the right amount for worsted weight yarns. If you use all of the tension slots it causes the stitches to be too tight. Good luck.


----------



## randiejg

Cookiecat said:


> Would love to see a picture of your setup!! BTW, brilliant idea!


I just received the Knit Quick I bought half-price and free shipping with coupons from Michael's (online). Below are a couple of quick pics of the Addi Kingsize and the Knit Quick in the inverted bar stool setup. The Knit Quick is a smaller diameter, and sits further down, right on the first set of parallel cross bars. I've only just opened up the box with the Knit Quick to take the picture, so haven't tried knitting with it sitting on those bars, but the handle turned freely and the knitter didn't move around. I'm thinking it might move with some knitting on it, so I may need to pad it with something by the legs, but I'll figure that out when I have a bit more time.

Right now, I'm moving everything around (furniture, clothes, etc. etc.) to make room for my daughter to move back home when she's back from her travels in another week or so. She barely got back from 10 days vacation in New Zealand, had about enough time to unpack, do her laundry, and repack to leave yesterday for 10 days in India. She was not at all thrilled to have to go there, but was sent to go and train some contractors that will be working for her. It's serious chaos here right now, since I'm trying to free up two bedrooms just for her use (bedroom and office).


----------



## chris_scott662000

I just bought the knit quick knitting machine by loops and threads at Michaels. I have a couple of issues that maybe some of you can help me with. first can you use the same bind offs for the addi machine , for the knit quick machine. Number two I am getting frustrated because i tried making a flat panel on the knit quick machine and it just isnt working out right for me. I have tried looking for videos specifically for this machine and cant find any. Does anyone know of any videos i can watch to help. I want to use this machine for as many projects as possible. Please contact me on here, on facebook at chris conner scott..or even my [email protected]


----------



## 88863

Chris, the videos for the Addi King will work with your Knit Quick machine. That is how I learned to use mine. I'm sorry that I cannot help you with your flat panel question, since I have not tried to make one yet. However, I suggest that you return to YouTube and search for flat panel videos there and contact the person(s) who submitted them about the questions you have. 
I hope this helps you!


----------



## Brendym

I love these machines I have several brands plus’s no name ones. I have no trouble with any and use cheap acrylic yarns as long as you rewind yarn and make sure that your table or whatever you are setting your yarn on does not move or wriggle Anor have your machine sitting on rubber nonslip mat or secured o surface so it doesn’t move at all. Take your first two rows slowly and gradually gain speed.its not a race ease yourself and the machine. Get use to how the stitches look and what is going on with the machine, if your machine has a tension gage use it. Let your yarn feed up from ground level running from centre of rewound yarn. Machines are like men can only work in one mode at a time until they feel they have a smooth track to follow.


----------

